# جهاز تكبير الصدر الوردي بـ 190 ريال



## اشواق 123 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

نظرا لكثرة الطلبات تم تخفيضه لعيووووووووووووووونكم
ب190 ريال بسسسسسسسسسسس



الجهاااااز مفحوص طبيا ماله اي اعراض جانبيه 

جهاز تجميل وتكبير الصدر وشده 


1- اول جهاز لتجميل الصدر 


2- تكبير حجم الثدي 


3- يعمل على شد ومرونة ورفع الثدي 


4-زياده الدوره الدموية في الثدي 


5- جعل الثدي في حالة جيده بصفة دائمة 


6- سهل التشغيل - شكل جذاب - سهل الحمل . 


بتظهر النتايج فى خلال اسبوعين من بداية الاستعمال

















نوصل لجميع مدن المملكه عن طريق الشحن
لاأحلل ولاأسامح من يسأل بس 
لمضيعة الوقت

للتواصل على الرقم 0551606159


----------



## جوو الرياض (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: جهاز تكبير الصدر الوردي بـ 190 ريال*

موووفقين ان شااء الله ...


----------



## جنان الخلد (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: جهاز تكبير الصدر الوردي بـ 190 ريال*

بالتوفيق لك يااارب ...


----------

